# Cryptex



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2015)

I was cruising the Youtube turning videos the other day when I ran across a cryptex build... I decided to give it a go. This one is far from perfect, but it does actually work.

The password was chosen since I used this to house a little Christmas surprise for my wife.

Walnut and curly maple with a wax finish. About 6 or 7 inches long.

Any of you who've made one of these? Any tips or tricks would be appreciated for the next one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2015)

I've seen those and think they are cool as hell! I've never tried one though - I am confident I would run out of patience before it was done .  
Thats a great job David and Im sure was a huge hit Christmas Day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 2, 2015)

Very cool, David. I've never seen one and am pretty sure I'd have busted pieces laying all over the place well before I could get something like that finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 2, 2015)

That's really cool, but how can you put a new car in that little old thing.LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 2, 2015)

That's really cool! Do you have a link to that video?

Nevermind here it is! I was just being lazy lol. 




This thing is so cool, can't wait to try it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2015)

That is very neat Doc, will have to check those out... I would say your officially the resident expert on Cryptex, relatively speaking...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 2, 2015)

Those are slick. I'll have to try one sooner or later. If a guy wanted to make a bunch of them could probably do the tubes from PVC and then just turn the rings and end caps......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2015)

Boy you sure scored some points with that present- especially the "secret" code!!! Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 2, 2015)

Wonderful piece Doc !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw that in The Da Vinci Code and thought it was as cool as it gets! Great work Doc. My 19-year old thinks you're cooler than hell for making that! TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ooh sweet doc! That is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2015)

Forgot to ask, are the letters pyroed?


----------



## SENC (Jan 3, 2015)

@Tclem made one of these, too, but it only had one dial.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2015)

Can't help but love it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2015)

Guess you are mad because you have a tooth brush and I have a teeth brush

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> @Tclem made one of these, too, but it only had one dial.


Unfortunately, he forgot the combination code. @Tclem, double-nought spy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Forgot to ask, are the letters pyroed?



Yep... In my best third grade handwriting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> @Tclem made one of these, too, but it only had one dial.



He did that so would you would be able to figure it out

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2015)

One of those is definitely on my list of things to make now, the more I look at it the cooler it gets. I guess your limited in diameter to the size of the spindle blank you can come up with.... A big one would be kinda cool.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> One of those is definitely on my list of things to make now, the more I look at it the cooler it gets. I guess your limited in diameter to the size of the spindle blank you can come up with.... A big one would be kinda cool.



No big deal for a segmenter...


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2015)

I wonder how long it would take me to build one with a bandsaw and a lot of sanding.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

